# The best piece of advice you have ever been given?



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Lee Hurst's grandad....

"No matter how much you want to celebrate, never start a Mexican Wave in trench warfare".


----------



## icruicks (Aug 1, 2002)

"Never eat yellow snow"


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

"Don't buy a Midget with learning difficulties"

"It's not big and it's not clever"

;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Believe you can and you will


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

'Don't delay tomorrow what can be done today'.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

'No - not *that* button.....'


----------



## jhaig (Sep 8, 2003)

1 . Always aim high!!
2. Never piss into the wind

Rule 2 is an exception to rule one I might add ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

Always tell a man what he thinking, cause he'll never get it right on his own :-*


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

The advice that was shouted @ me was -

'Stop eating your dirty nappy' , thing is that was only last year


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

"Be happy and in control"

This for me has been fantastic, I think about it when walking dog, dog off lead, over taking, accepting a lift from even family, travel arrangement,watching tv - you get the idea. Doesn't mean I can't give up control - but was that my decision or was it made for me.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't knock somebody on the way up, because you might meet them on the way down.

When you are going through hell, keep walking.

Don't critisize what you don't understand.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

not given but a self motto - "the race is not for the swift but for those who can endure"


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Never argue with an idiot because he will bring you down to his level and then beat you with experience.


I keep that in mind when posting responses to some forum members


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

never use an astray on a motorbike!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> never use an astray on a motorbike!


Nooo - that should be "about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike" :


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

My boy, here are 3 words i like to live by... "Mo'money, Mo'money, Mo'money" :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

My gran always told me " Never go back through a door you've closed.
In other words go forwards dont keep going back over old ground.
Very sensible, my gran. ;D


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't drop the soap


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Trust and believe in yourself and in your own judgement


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

"It's better to remain silent and let people think you're a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt..........."


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> "It's better to remain silent and let people think you're a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt..........."


Don't you use this in your sig pic on the other side ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"A good big 'un is always better than a good little 'un."


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D Never fart getting in a lift , only getting out ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

About as much use as a chocolate motorbike ashtray.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Feel the fear....do it anyway. :

Has always worked in my favour so far! ;D

Jackie X


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2003)

> "A good big 'un is always better than a good little 'un."


You can say that again


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Beware drivers wearing hats


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Don't you use this in your sig pic on the other side Â ???


Indeed I do use it on the "other side" (thats why I don't post very often!!)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Chinese..eee sort of proverb and so true...

..."he who sows shitty seeds reaps a shitty harvest"

Jackie x


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Never trust a man in a tank top.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Never trust a man in a tank top.


Why ??????


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mean what you say, and say what you mean!! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Think twice, speak once."


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Depress clutch before engaging gear .....

Engage brain before opening mouth .....


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

"Stop reading that damn TT forum - they might have too much free time but you don't"

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2003)

You can teach an old dog new tricks ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Think someone on here offered this pearl of wisdom:



> If it f##ks, floats or flies, rent it (i.e. don't buy).


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

"It's only a motorcar son" - from my dad as just out of Uni I desperately tried (and failed) to scrape up the cash to buy his just-being-handed-back-and-available-at-a-great price Vauxhall Calibra company car!

Luckily I ended up with a MkII Golf Gti instead, so I think it all worked out for the best!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

If you can't baffle them with brilliance baffle them with bullshit.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Never put off until tomorrow that which you can do today..

...because if you enjoy it today, you can do it again tomorrow!!! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

"Keep yer hand on yer apenny!"


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

never lend money to a millionaire


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

Never sh*t in your own nest [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Chinese proverb - "Woman who cooks meat and peas in same pot, most unhygenic". Good ice breaker for a first date...


----------



## zipper (Sep 23, 2003)

Best advice recieved:-

"Have many friends, trust few. Always paddle your own canoe!"

(Thank you Ms Ryder!!) 

Best given..

"People don't know what they want until they've been told!"


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I always wish I'd listened to the advice my Granny gave me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you bullshit, bullshit with confidence ... and no-one will know


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry, 'what was it?' I hear you ask


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't know, already told you I didn't listen to it! ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2003)

> Don't know, already told you I didn't listen to it! ;D


No change there then :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"You can't educate pork."

and,

"You can't polish a turd."

or,

"Show me a good loser, and I'll show you a loser."


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

" If it moves, f**k it .. if it don't move, f**k it until it does"


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'Aim high, they can only say no..'


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

Behind every man is a good woman and behind every homosexual is another one.  ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't tie your shoes in a revolving door.

Never trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> Don't tie your shoes in a revolving door.
> 
> Never trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die. Â


 

Never put all your nuts in one whole ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> Never put all your nuts in one whole ;D


Sorry wrong hole


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Funnily enough, I've just been sent an mpeg where this bloke really does put all of his nuts in one hole.

Looks painful to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> Funnily enough, I've just been sent an mpeg where this bloke really does put all of his nuts in one hole.
> 
> Looks painful to me.


Make up your mind, is it funny or painful :-/ ;D


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

It is better to have loved a short woman than never to have loved a tall... ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

BUS !!!!!!! 

cue screech of tyres, swearing and more attention being paid to the road ahead 

Dave


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

'Don't marry her, *^% have me......'


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

The bigger they are the harder they fall : : :-/


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

More than a handful is a waste, less than a handful is a waste of time ;D


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

â€œLife is just a series of peaks and troughs. And you donâ€™t know whether youâ€™re in a trough until youâ€™re climbing out, or on a peak until youâ€™re coming down. And thatâ€™s it you know, you never know whatâ€™s round the corner. But itâ€™s all good. â€˜If you want the rainbow, youâ€™ve gotta put up with the rain.â€™ Do you know which philosopher said that? Dolly Parton. And people say sheâ€™s just a big pair of tits.â€ David Brent.


----------

